
Visual Hunt – 354M Free Creative Commons Photos and CC0 - XKingKong
http://visualhunt.com/
======
XKingKong
Hey Hacker News,

After a few months of hard work we've just launched Visual Hunt - for everyone
who needs free high quality photos.

Quick facts about Visual Hunt: 1\. More than 15,000 best free public domain
photos (CC0). We manually choose only the highest quality and tag them. Next
10,000 photos being tagged. ;)

2\. More than 350 mln Creative Commons photos from Flickr (if you cannot find
Public Domain photo).

3\. Search and filter CC0 photos by color. Color pallette for every photo.

4\. Photo popularity index. Shows how many websites use the photo (still beta
experimental feature).

5\. Possibility to save favorite photos to lightbox (after signing up).

6\. Possibility to embed photos without downloading.

I would love your feedback what I can improve to make the website even more
useful for you. Thank you.

------
WorldTour
Found myself a better website finally. Thanks!

